

Geologic Atlas of the Moon - pepys
http://butdoesitfloat.com/The-prevailing-hypothesis-today-is-that-the-Moon-formed-after-a-Mars

======
grouchysmurf
This is the actual link:
[http://www.lpi.usra.edu/resources/mapcatalog/usgs/](http://www.lpi.usra.edu/resources/mapcatalog/usgs/)

------
kakali
This is also available in Google Earth's Moon Mode. Switch to 'Moon', then
select the layer 'Geologic Charts' under Moon Gallery -> Historic Maps. Click
on each tile will bring up the original USGS sheet which can be viewed in high
detail.

------
dalek2point3
any ideas on what this is useful for? I know this probably has thousands of
different applications -- but was wondering what people are most excited to
use this for?

~~~
Nicholas_C
I plan to just stare at it because I find it intently interesting.

